
Ask HN: Have you ever taken part in a good 'team building' exercise? - snapdaddy
For example, I have been a part of a team that did Briggs Meyer personality testing, which was interesting and encouraged discussion across team members. However, I fear that many exercises or outings would be transparent and a waste of time.<p>We are a small team of developers who work well together and are a no-BS group. I&#x27;m looking to further improve on an already good thing - does anyone have any suggestions of things that have worked for them in the past?
======
brudgers
What works is going to be based on the individuals on the team, the business
culture, and available resources. My advice is to pick something focused on a
shared positive experience, be open with the team about the intent and honest
about the possibility that it might fail and admit the fear that it might seem
silly.

On the other hand, if the culture is a constant deathmarch of deadlines, then
it is critical to push the deadlines back more days than are given to
teambuilding. Otherwise, it's not so much a waste of time from a business
perspective as it is from a personal one.

Good luck.

------
a3n
Team building exercises don't build teams.

Working as a team builds teams.

